# Halloween Yard Display Video



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Decorated my Parents House.. Designed by Rohr Manor


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice lighting and a neat cross section of props/themes. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering how much you do for your own yard, I'm impressed by your ability to also put together this display for your parents. You're a good child

I'm totally coveting that angel tombstone.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Looks great! Nice lighting and a neat cross section of props/themes. Well done!


Thank you


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Considering how much you do for your own yard, I'm impressed by your ability to also put together this display for your parents. You're a good child
> 
> I'm totally coveting that angel tombstone.


My parents live in a community with a lot of little kids. I usually try to decorate every year at there house. My parent told me that a group of kids came to there house to see if they are going to decorate. When my parents told me that so I couldn't disappoint the TOT's =)

I added a graveyard scene this year with animatronics.

I was told all the kids loved it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is this set up! I also wouldn't mind getting my hands on the Angel tombstone!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> How cool is this set up! I also wouldn't mind getting my hands on the Angel tombstone!


Thanks!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice lighting. Wish now I didn't have that big street light in front of my house.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

WingThing said:


> Nice lighting. Wish now I didn't have that big street light in front of my house.


I know what you mean. there is a street light right where my skeleton is standing but I just had to use double of LED lights to make up for the washing out of the color.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the spider victims hanging from garage door. Nice job lighting everything


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

SCEYEDOC said:


> I like the spider victims hanging from garage door. Nice job lighting everything


Thanks.. that's the overall theme I did was a spider theme on the entire house.


----------

